# Free Hospital



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the details of the free hospital in Dubai. I think I have broken my toe and could do with some crutches/ bandages! 
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rebeccatess said:


> Does anyone know the details of the free hospital in Dubai. I think I have broken my toe and could do with some crutches/ bandages!
> Thanks


There isn't a free hospital. All have charges, either covered by your medical insurance, reduced by your government health card, or payable yourself.
-


----------

